# goose call question



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Was wondering if anyone could tell me about the meatgrinder by foiles...my dad p/u for me for my b-day and before I use it I want to get some opinions...I still have the receipt and could take it back if I get a bad report....thx

I currently blow a flute(have for years) so this will be a work in progress with trying to use it by years end(dec river hunting)...Any advice or help is greatly appreciated.... :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I bought one and have been pretty satisfied. Mine is very loud and takes a little more air than my Strait Meat Honkers. It actually paid off this year. We had 6 birds come in and 4 stayed. I dropped my SMH and the first thing I picked up was my Meat Grinder. Called the two back, they cupped and tried to land. One still got a way but the call performed well. I think for the money you can't go wrong. Also if you have tuning problems you can send back to Jeff and he will retune it. They have great customer service! Good luck


----------



## Leggie (Sep 15, 2003)

I agree with PorkChop, for the money it's a darn good call. Slightly more air than the SMH, but blows well and sounds great.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: thx guys...one last request..any idea where a guy can find a good short reed instructional cd or video....went to scheel tonight and they have nothing at all...... :eyeroll:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

My friend bought one about a month ago. I have blown it a few times and its a real nice call for the money and in a whole different league than most of the flutes. I have blown quite a bit of short reeds and it is one of the easier ones to blow and I could get the lower sounds I like out of it. He however can't get the hang of it, and wants to sell it to me for $40. I would have gave him the money already but you cant let them give up that easy. Just stick with it. I learned to blow a SR from the Shawn Stahls video and I thought it was pretty good. Once you got the hold of it buy some other videos from different guys to see the variety of techniques people use. You might want to check out performance calls EZ Talker short reed. Picked it up a week ago, and love it. The RA and rest of the floor dont share the same feelings though. :lol:


----------



## bowhunter1 (Sep 26, 2002)

Get a sure shot! You won't be disappointed, seriously.

:beer:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

THX GUYS...where might you find a cd or video? I had no luck at the local Sheels...only duck calling videos....thx


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

goosehntr,
Where do you live? I have some videos you could borrow as long as you promise to bring them back.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Gander that would be great...let me know how to contact you...I'll have to take you out for a couple of bumps....I really appreciate your help...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Check your PM's


----------

